# Uber reintroduces shared rides with a new name



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Take an UberX Share for a more affordable ride*










Uber is bringing back shared rides with a new name: UberX Share. The revamped carpooling product is available first as a pilot in Miami.

Uber suspended its Uber Pool carpooling feature in March 2020 in response to the COVID-19 pandemic, but the company promised earlier this month that it planned to bring shared rides back. Uber prices have gone way up recently, so a carpooling option allows the company to offer cheaper costs that could make taking an Uber a more popular transportation option.

On an UberX Share ride, you’ll only ride with one other person (in addition to the driver) during your trip. Everyone in the car must wear a mask, even if they are all vaccinated. UberX Share rides will have a 5 percent discount, and you’ll get Uber Cash if another person is picked up during your trip.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460669562312138760
It’s unclear when UberX Share might expand, and the company said Tuesday it didn’t have anything additional to share about future rollout plans to other cities.

Uber rival Lyft brought back shared rides in July after also suspending the feature in March 2020. Similar to Uber, only one other rider can join, and everyone must wear a mask. Lyft’s shared rides launched in Chicago, Denver, and Philadelphia.










Uber reintroduces shared rides with a new name


UberX Share is available as a pilot in Miami.




www.theverge.com


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Take an UberX Share for a more affordable ride*
> 
> View attachment 626761
> 
> ...


#ubercovid for .05 less a minute.
Any idea where I could get "no vax no pax" stickers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> _— “Uber prices have gone way up recently…”—_


And driver wages have gone way down! 😒


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Uber is bringing back shared rides with a new name: UberX Share. The revamped carpooling product is available first as a pilot in Miami.


Looks like I picked a bad day to move to Miami.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> UberX Share rides will have a 5 percent discount, and you’ll get Uber Cash if another person is picked up during your trip.


So if you turn off additional requests, the passenger will feel like you're cheating them out of their "Uber Cash"?
I can already see the arguments and bad ratings that will result from this.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It's a good thing that Uber will require all pax to take a selfie showing themselves wearing a mask before the ride, because we all know that once they have the mask on, they won't take it off until they leave the ride.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> #ubercovid for .05 less a minute.
> Any idea where I could get "no vax no pax" stickers?











Sticker Mule | Custom printing that kicks ass


Thousands of people trust us to make kick ass stickers, labels, packaging & more. Free proofs, free worldwide shipping, fast turnaround & 24/7 customer support.




www.stickermule.com


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> *Take an UberX Share for a more affordable ride*
> 
> View attachment 626761
> 
> ...


I often wondered how someone could say things with a straight face , such as that put forward by the public relations person who put this out for Uber , having seen pool rides upclose before deciding I’d shuffle them all without regard , I now understand how , Uber is tryin to make as much money off the backs of drivers and pax alike , and enrich themselves , but as many who came before me as an Uber driver , I use the same tactics against Uber to help my bottom line and sanity as well , Ubers app is predictable and flawed , any seasoned driver can use it wisely to benefit the driver , problem is , Uber does not care about the few who can get around the apps blind spots , as we are few , they still March forward targeting the less fortunate of our society to enrich the few at the top , at the expense of millions who are clueless and powerless to fight them .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

SuperStar3000 said:


> So if you turn off additional requests, the passenger will feel like you're cheating them out of their "Uber Cash"?
> I can already see the arguments and bad ratings that will result from this.


I won’t have that problem , my car/van is a no pool zone


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

awful since the driver gets nothing and if you reject you cant see destinations


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

dnlbaboof said:


> awful since the driver gets nothing and if you reject you cant see destinations


Accept if your worried , drive near pool rider , cancel for rider had no mask , or wait till timer runs out , collect cancel fee , either way , your acceptance and cancel rate remains the same and I have just addressed your concerns , now it’s up to you to do it if your worried about seeing direction , if you are not worried bout that , don’t accept the ride to begin with , it’s really that simple


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome back Pool. Shufflers have missed you. 😈


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> Welcome back Pool. Shufflers have missed you. 😈
> 
> View attachment 626803
> View attachment 626804
> ...


I never tire of those , but I do miss the hotdog down the hallway one you post


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I never tire of those , but I do miss the hotdog down the hallway one you post


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> View attachment 626814
> View attachment 626815


You have just brightened my day , in honor of you I shall give 2 shuffles today , as I’m out and about in my other car , it is weird how Uber doesn’t know which car or bicycle your on , only that your phone is on , and Uber claims to be the smart one 😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Chi chi said she wants ride along on the shuffles , chi chi , get whatever she wants , cuz she’s a spoiled little girl , after all she is my youngest child , least I don’t have to pay for college for her , but she has inquired about the ASU online that Uber so gracefully offers us , I told chi chi , run girl , it’s a trap 😁. She then said ok dad , let go shuffle a few , and can I get dogbones on the way home , of course I said yes 😁❤


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I am so ecstatic that a service is back that charges rider 1 $30 and rider 2 $35 and pays the driver $15 while uber makes a huge profit! smdh. Uber pool was only created cause they couldn't lower uberx price anymore.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber Poo is back.

SSDD

Thankfully, we never had this in our market to begin with.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SuperStar3000 said:


> So if you turn off additional requests, the passenger will feel like you're cheating them out of their "Uber Cash"?
> I can already see the arguments and bad ratings that will result from this.


That's the exact reason for the design.


----------



## CT 49 (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for reminding me., Just turned off Uber X Share, will check before going back on line to see if Uber has turned it back on. I used to reject pool, will reject Share


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

It’s all about helping the community you selfish …

JK I’m not doing that shit 😂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Two things to note:

1) the new pool, at least for now, is supposedly an option in driver preferences. 

2) the new pool pays the same as X, for now. 

In south Florida, pool paid around 20% less than X, with 50 cent per extra pax picked up. I don't remember the exact rates but I think it was .52-.54 / mile and .07-.08/ Minute. I have only ever completed 3 pool trips. 1 when it was new and I thought I got paid a % for each pax, I was wrong. One on a high surge and one by accident. Every other pool request I received I simply ignored, cancel or shuffled. I will admit to $100s possibly into the 1000s of dollars in pool cancel fees over years. That 2 minute bonus/ no-show timer was pretty sweet.

I was able to opt out of pool way back when and was successfully opted out for at least a year and half maybe two. I did my one pool ride, realized we didn't get paid for each pax and complained. a
After a week of back and forth a CSR offered to restrict my account from receiving pool requests. I jumped on that, despite the warning that I'd potentially be making less money by not receiving the lower paying pool requests. 😆 🤣 😂 

Then they changed something, I don't really remember what and the few of us still around who were able to opt out were no longer opted out. It may have been when they introduced the new drivers app but I'm not sure. 

I'll log on later, it's been a while, and check the app to see if we can really shut off pool.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I pretty much never drive Lyft but I have noticed two things in my market - "shared" being listed and what appears to be Uber-like surges. 

Still no shared Uber here, never has been and probably never will be.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Just say no to poo!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Corona pools on their way.

I can't wait until the stories about a pax fighting another because he was coughing too much start.

If you ********** would only stop taking pools the design wouldn't even exist.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

This is another fu from uber!!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> I pretty much never drive Lyft ...


You pretty much don't drive Uber either...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They should rename UberBS


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SuperStar3000 said:


> So if you turn off additional requests, the passenger will feel like you're cheating them out of their "Uber Cash"?
> I can already see the arguments and bad ratings that will result from this.


Sounds like an “Uber Bribe”.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

How can you require masks and allow pool? 

About the only thing good about the pandemic was that it got rid of pool.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

And just like Omnicron, it's spreading...

Coming soon, to a city near you!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

"and get up to 20% off the total fare"
*Up to 20% off* means somewhere between 0% and 20%.
Nice they're going to give riders the full "driver experience."


----------

